# P0741 and what it means to me



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

Well, I got the code. Not like when I was a kid - getting a code back then meant I found out which tombstone to shove in Zelda. I noticed the car (which I've had for about a month) wasn't locking the torque converter, and the code reinforced it. The good news is I went in to the dealer where I bought the car (Cambridge VW in Ontario Canada), and within an hour and a half I was on my way to Enterprise rentacarwe'llpickyouup. The extended warranty I bought covers the rental but there will be some sorting out because the job is listed at 9.5 hours but the warranty says it will cover the rental for a day







I was told not to worry about it.
They are sourcing a transmission and will keep me updated.
My biggest beef at this point is having to drive a Grand Prix.


----------



## alaskadub (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: P0741 and what it means to me (tripwalking)*

Just hope the camshaft takes a dump in the next 20 days. Another VW owner that felt an expensive repair coming on and traded on...go figure.


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

parts aren't there yet, they have no idea when to expect them.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

boy am i glad i decided to not get a W8 and to get an S6 V8 car instead.
good luck guys
think you will all need a lot of it


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

there are two possibilities for the correct part - that's why it's taking so long, I'm told. VW won't drop the tranny without having both part numbers, in good condition, in hand.


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

update: warranty dimwits ordered a TC for a non-W8 and it doesn't fit. 
They're sending a brand new VW part for no extra charge, and paying for the rental car until the job is finished.


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

car is done! they replaced my power mirror switch for free too. 
After a polite letter stating the advantages to all three parties (me, VW, and the warranty people) they decided not to go ahead and do the cam adjusters while the car was apart. Oh well, at least we can say "I suggested so!"


----------

